# Some of My Fish



## KaylaBot

Just some of my current fish 

Ornate Bichir "Rufus" 









Senegal Bichirs "Lock" and "Stock"









Delhezi Bichirs (lazily named "Del" and "Hezi")

















Red Fin Prochilodus "PopEye"


----------



## KaylaBot

And bettas! =D

Delta "Justice"









Halfmoon "Diablo"









Halfmoon "Moonshine"


----------



## Tropicana

Very nice! Oh bettas, such nice looking fish. And i dont have any.. lol


----------



## KaylaBot

Tropicana said:


> Very nice! Oh bettas, such nice looking fish. And i dont have any.. lol


You should get one  I started with bettas and it only went bigger from there!

And here's more~

Green Royal Pleco









Common Pleco









Mono Sabae "Marco"









Black Ghost Knife 4" "Mr Tinkles"









Black Ghost Knife 9" "Mr Bigglesworth"









Red Belly "Miguel" (Even though I think it's a girl)


----------



## Ciddian

OOoooooo!!! I love rufus! and you have a deli.. D:!! I am jealous! :3


----------



## Kerohime

You have some serious fish there!

I love it!


----------



## KaylaBot

Ciddian said:


> OOoooooo!!! I love rufus! and you have a deli.. D:!! I am jealous! :3


Rufus is my baby. I've had him since he was like 3" long. I can pet him and everything.  I have 2 delhezis, 2 senegals and Rufus. 



Kerohime said:


> You have some serious fish there!
> 
> I love it!


Thanks! I try to get those oddballs. I lurv them~


----------



## KaylaBot

Veiltail betta "Simon"









Guppies!


























Spotted Highfin Pleco "Boris"









Eel (not sure what kind o.o) "Madame"









AAAAND!~ Started setting up my 72 Gallon! Cycling it now~









Oooooh and I just found this in my rummaging. It was my very first fish! A pink betta named "Monty" =V


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, I have to agree, that's a lot of serious fishes. But why the funny colour gravel though?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KaylaBot

Mmmm I like colours! =D That and I find, dull coloured fish, like brown and black fish look brighter with brighter rocks.


----------



## DaFishMan

Cool birchirs, but the eel is awesome !


----------



## KaylaBot

Senegal Bichir









Put the background on the tank~


----------



## KaylaBot

New Additions!

ID Shark 









Delta Betta









Halfmoon Betta









Doubletail Betta


----------



## Oliver

OOOOOH nice pic of that I.D Shark Kayla


----------



## KaylaBot

It was tough, he's a quick one~


----------



## Ron Jung

The eel is called Gymnothorax tile it is not a true fresh water eel. I have 2 of them with a gorgous red congo puffer and 10" Red Wolf fish. They will eventually need to go at least brackish or full salt water. A true fresh water eel that is very hard to come by is an Aethiomastacembelus elipsifer Tanganyika, tanganykian banded eel.


----------



## KaylaBot

Another new betta. I just can't resist them!


----------



## KaylaBot

New Delhezi Bichir  I named him "Po". He's about 6" now.


----------



## Ciddian

argh I am so jealous!


----------



## brapbrapboom

KaylaBot said:


> Another new betta. I just can't resist them!


Wow! He looks really cool!!


----------



## KaylaBot

Better pic of him


----------



## KaylaBot

I found Moonshine dead/half eaten yesterday. Not sure what happened.  But it made me sad.


----------



## Ciddian

which one was moonshine? The betta there? D: 

What set up was he in?


----------



## KaylaBot

Moonshine was my all white betta... he's on page 1 I think. He's in my 72 gal in one of my betta houses, I'm not sure if he somehow got stuck between the glass and the house or if he died and one of the other's just ate him through the bottom slots. Came home and he was just a head pretty much.  Either way, not a good way to go....


----------



## KaylaBot

Soooo a couple weeks ago a coworker gave me 7 4-5" goldfish that her turtle wouldn't eat (they were much smaller when she got them of course), I took 6 of them into BA's Scarb for their little pond, but I kept one, because I thought it was pretty. Kind of an oddball in my tank, but oh well


----------



## KaylaBot

And suddenly.... polypterus.....!

Albino bichir He's about 3" Got him about 2 weeks ago "Ghost"









And one of the Delhezis









And Rufus of course! He's getting so huge. O.O


----------



## BoiBJ

I love your guppies , can't really these strains in my LFS! Where did u get them, especially the short tailed strains!?


----------



## betatetra

would you sell the eel or the spotted highfin??????


----------



## betatetra

would you sell the eel or the spoted highfin pleco?


----------



## KaylaBot

BoiBJ said:


> I love your guppies , can't really these strains in my LFS! Where did u get them, especially the short tailed strains!?


Guppies I got mostly off Kijiji from people who were looking for a home for them hahah. Pretty random.


----------



## KaylaBot

betatetra said:


> would you sell the eel or the spoted highfin pleco?


Eel was sold. Pleco, no. Never. He's my oldest fish.


----------



## pat3612

KaylaBot said:


> Eel was sold. Pleco, no. Never. He's my oldest fish.


Hi Do you by any chance know the person who bought the eel. Its a Moray eel and needs a Brackish tank and later full salt. I love the bichirs I have 8 of them


----------



## KaylaBot

pat3612 said:


> Hi Do you by any chance know the person who bought the eel. Its a Moray eel and needs a Brackish tank and later full salt. I love the bichirs I have 8 of them


I know it does, that's why I sold it.


----------



## KaylaBot

Finally got more flagtails! 2 of them about 4"


----------



## BoiBJ

awesome fish!


----------



## KaylaBot

BoiBJ said:


> awesome fish!


Thanks ^_^


----------



## BoiBJ

hey kayla since you have experience with bichir , are they hard to care for ,any requirements special to these fishes?? i may want to get into keeping them


----------



## KaylaBot

BoiBJ said:


> hey kayla since you have experience with bichir , are they hard to care for ,any requirements special to these fishes?? i may want to get into keeping them


PM'd.  Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## KaylaBot

Roommate took over one of my spare tanks.  And what did he get? An Axolotl.  We thinks it's a girl, but he hasn't named her yet.


----------



## KaylaBot

And randomly! New background! Had the urge to make something glowytastic for the background to go with the blue LEDs... which I got another set with a built in bubbler-bar!

With full lights...









And with just the Blue...


----------



## aeri

KaylaBot said:


> Roommate took over one of my spare tanks.  And what did he get? An Axolotl.  We thinks it's a girl, but he hasn't named her yet.


Cute axolotl. Careful of the gravel though, axolotls are known to inhale them. They are best kept in sand or bare bottom.


----------



## aeri

KaylaBot said:


> Finally got more flagtails! 2 of them about 4"


Where'd you pick these guys up? and for how much around?


----------



## KaylaBot

aeri said:


> Cute axolotl. Careful of the gravel though, axolotls are known to inhale them. They are best kept in sand or bare bottom.


Yes. I'm aware, my roomate was not. I have since switched out the gravel for large smooth river stones and she seems quite happy 



aeri said:


> Where'd you pick these guys up? and for how much around?


All of them I got at PJ's at Scarborough towncentre. Larger I got for $60 I think and the smaller two $40 each. They had one there last time I was in around 6" for $60 and I do see them from time to time at Lucky Aquarium at Market Village.


----------

